# Integrierter Intel® HD 2000 Grafikchip



## Cybrax90 (9. März 2011)

Hallo Leute

Ein Kumpel von mir will ein Dell Pc Kaufen XPS 8300 (ich hab ne xps8100 bin sehr zufrieden damit)
die billig version hat ne Integrierter Intel® HD 2000 Grafikchip die frage is ob das gut zum zocken geeignet ist?
Ich selber kenn mich da ned so aus.

mfg


----------



## Klos1 (9. März 2011)

Nein, nicht im geringsten.


----------



## kaepteniglo (9. März 2011)

Für die, bei Windows mitgelieferten, Spiele wird es reichen.


----------



## Sator (9. März 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Für die, bei Windows mitgelieferten, Spiele wird es reichen.


http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/grafikkarten/2011/test-sandy-bridge-grafik/

Einsteigergrafikkarte halt, aber schonmal wesentlich besser, als die vorherige Intel-Grafik. Dazu kommen noch die schlecht programmierten Treiber und das Chaos ist perfekt  Gescheites Spielen geht ab GT330M/HD5650 los.


----------



## Klos1 (9. März 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Für die, bei Windows mitgelieferten, Spiele wird es reichen.



Jo, Minesweeper sollte laufen, wenn man die Details etwas nach unten stellt.


----------



## Caps-lock (9. März 2011)

Solitär braucht unter Windows 7 Hardwarebeschleunigung .
Das Spiel sollte man nich unterschätzen.


----------



## Konov (10. März 2011)

Warscheinlich gibts sogar für Solitär in Win 7 noch ne PhysX Unterstützung um die Physik der Karten darzustellen. ^^


----------

